#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-21
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: hey, while you weren't around, we did an initial review of the module that I was writing
<nigel_nb> probably in the next few days I can make the corrections and get a second draft ready :)
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> pleia2: has me waiting for her to write a course using it...
<cprofitt> then I am going to transfer it to moodle
<cprofitt> did you take a look at those Moodle courses I sent to the mailing list?
<nigel_nb> I was at work then
<nigel_nb> will take a look today
<nigel_nb> hoping to get a good idea
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: around?
<nigel_nb> found something that might interest you http://education.zdnet.com/?p=3448
<cprofitt> read that earlier today nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: ah, it is famous :)
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<nigel_nb> pleia2: morning sleepy eyes ;)
<pleia2> :)
 * pleia2 noms coffee
<nigel_nb> at work?
<pleia2> yeah
<nigel_nb> hm, still sleepy, strange
<pleia2> who, you or me?
<pleia2> it's a monday here, I'll be sleepy all day :)
<nigel_nb> you :P
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> i'm sleepy coz i'm still under my blankets :P
<pleia2> lol
<nigel_nb> later pleia2, have a nice day, dont drool on the keyboard ;) and drive safely home :P
 * pleia2 works from home ;)
<pleia2> night, nigel_nb :)
<pleia2> thanks!
<nigel_nb> lucky!
<Pendulum> pleia2: I am quite jealous of your work from home today. Apparently NYC doesn't bother clearing anything other than the streets on a Sunday
<Pendulum> so walking/wheeling anywhere is treacherous
<pleia2> Pendulum: that's no fun :(
<pleia2> the parking lot here at my apartment complex is a mess, but there is finally a truck out there cleaning it up
<Pendulum> I spun out a couple times because everything is cleared enough for a single (thin) person walking
<Pendulum> not enough for a powerchair
<pleia2> that's frustrating :\
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> hopefully it'll be better by the time I go home tonight
<smiter> <--beating his head against the wall on 9.10 install with black screen
<smiter> anyone here give a little advice on how to attack this?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-22
<nigel_nb> hello :)
<FFEMTcJ> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey FFEMTcJ :)
<nigel_nb> i've mailed the 2 people from my loco who've volunteered to take classes
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<FFEMTcJ> still need to get courses from some ppl
<nigel_nb> aw
<nigel_nb> I'm still workin on the graphics
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4197256675/
<nigel_nb> crude and childish
<nigel_nb> brb
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo
<nigel_nb> hows the holidays going :)
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> I'm completely into christmas mode now ;)
<doctormo> nice
<nigel_nb> doctormo: off to work now, got some fun and games today ;)
<doctormo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OAUs0rcsA4
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Do you guys play darts for Christmas?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: its a mixed group of very few christians
<nigel_nb> so, we made it general
<nigel_nb> and plus, its not per se christmas games, it is "games because its christmas and there is less work"
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Christmas is secular ;-)
<nigel_nb> not in India :P
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Solstic?
<nigel_nb> no one even knew wat was solistice until I said it
<nigel_nb> we dont have much work these days
<nigel_nb> its just getting together for the holidays
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Sounds like a secular celibration of christmas to me :-)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: more like that ;)
<nigel_nb> loads of fun
<nigel_nb> the blind folded game was awesome
<nigel_nb> even more excellent was the dumb charades..but dont have photos of that right now
<doctormo> See Holidays == Holy Days... Better word is Bank Holiday (Prey to the Bank) :-P
<doctormo> sounds like you guys had a lot of fun
<doctormo> nigel_nb: What religion are you btw?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: Christian, Protestant
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Ah, that explains what you were saying. I'm Apatheist, all English people are born Christian by default (no choice) but I decided it wasn't for me.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: same as atheist
<nigel_nb> ?
<nigel_nb> okay, I'm for the second edition
<nigel_nb> they can't start without me
<nigel_nb> I'm the official photographer :P
<nigel_nb> night doctormo :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: night
<doctormo> Not same a athiest
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> lemme see what I can dig up about it
<doctormo> Athiests anwser question, Apathiests say that the question is irrelivent.
<doctormo> "Does Goed Exist" Answer: "What a pointless question, I don't care either way"
<nigel_nb> doctormo: one day I'll get to see you and pleia2 talk about it ;)
<doctormo> yup
<nigel_nb> I guess that would be fun to watch
<FFEMTcJ> doctormo: I struggle with email sorting too.. lol
<FFEMTcJ> ls
<FFEMTcJ> oops
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-23
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: ping
<cjohnston> mornin
<pleia2> cjohnston: I take it we're extending the day? :)
<cjohnston> Yup.
<cjohnston> The guy I just put at 0100 originally agreed to 2300.. he said it was 0400...
<cjohnston> my response was eeeeewwwwwwwww
<pleia2> ah
<cjohnston> I still have two who haven't given me classes
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> How you doin?
<pleia2> turns out I'm having a busy morning at work :)
<pleia2> you?
<pleia2> (and why the nick change?)
<pleia2> cjohnston: can we please use the ubuntu-classroom or ubuntu-learning mailing list?
<pleia2> I really really REALLY don't think we need another
<pleia2> this is what -classroom is for :)
<pleia2> and this new team should be owned by the classroom team
<pleia2> (I can handle that though)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> my thinking was though so that we could email all the instructors.. if they arent all on classroom or learning lists
<pleia2> they should be :)
<pleia2> making a mailing list for every group we need to email is kinda insane
<cjohnston> understand..
<cjohnston> pleia2: which one do you want to use, and I will add a link to it on the page asking people to join it? (and do you have the link?)
<pleia2> I think we should keep using ubuntu-learning
<pleia2> I've been talking to jorge about phasing out the -classroom list
<pleia2> (since no one uses it)
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> ubuntu-learning is where we've had discussions thus far :)
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-learning
<cjohnston> just found it.. hehe
<pleia2> oh, launchpad supports the ability to email everyone in the team w/o a mailing list
<pleia2> you just don't set a contact
<pleia2> can you delete the lists you created? it'll be confusing if people try to join them
<cjohnston> I hit delete I believe..
<cjohnston> I guess its waiting on the system
<pleia2> ok cool :)
<cjohnston> Are the groups setup properly best you can tell?
<pleia2> yeah, that seems right
<pleia2> and I added you as an admin on classroom mgmt
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> as admin or just member?
<cjohnston> i dont really think it matters..
<pleia2> sorry, member
<pleia2> no, doesn't matter really
<cjohnston> :-)
<pleia2> it's a "management" team so only folks organizing things there are members anyway
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> did you see I made a team for instructors?
<pleia2> yep :)
<cjohnston> I guess i would need to add you three onto that also to have admin?
<pleia2> yeah, if you want us to be able to approve new people
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> I think :)
<pleia2> lemme see..
<cjohnston> I'm trying to make the -team owner of the -instructors..
<cjohnston> but doesnt seem to be working
<pleia2> ok, if you make the -team an administrator on -instructors it should work
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> so that members on the team become admins automagically
<cjohnston> it wont let me add -team as a member
<cjohnston> you are admin on -inst
<cjohnston> maybe you can figure it out
<pleia2> oh, you created a project, not a team
<pleia2> maybe?
<cjohnston> https://edge.launchpad.net/~user-days-instructors is a team
<cjohnston> isnt it
<cjohnston> fergot about the coffee i made.. rbbr
<cjohnston> brb too
<pleia2> we probably should have planned this out first :)
<pleia2> I think -team should be an administrative member of -instructors
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> I thought I had it figured out.. maybe not
<pleia2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~user-days-instructors/+members
<cjohnston> ran into things that didnt do what I thought would do
<pleia2> add Ubuntu User Days Team as an administrator
<pleia2> then Ubuntu User Days Team people will be admins of instructors automagically
<cjohnston> ok.. done
<pleia2> there we go :)
<cjohnston> So I did it backwards?
<pleia2> yeah
<cjohnston> :-x
<cjohnston> Good thing I know someone smart
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> launchpad is confusing, I just looked at how other teams do this :)
<cjohnston> now -team says its a subteam of instructors..
<pleia2> anyway, back to work for me, thanks for getting this rolling
<cjohnston> yup
 * popey has only just discovered https://edge.launchpad.net/doctemplate
<popey> which is super cool
<cjohnston> mornin popey
<popey> o/
<pleia2> oh, maybe -team needs to be the owner
<pleia2> to avoid that
<pleia2> actually
<cjohnston> ok.. owner finally worked
<cjohnston> uh oh
<pleia2> communitycouncil is listed as a subteam of all kinds of things too
<pleia2> and they aren't actually
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> lp is confusing :)
<pleia2> I think this is fine
<cjohnston> lmao
<cjohnston> What is protocol.. add the people who are instructors or let them add themselves?
<pleia2> maybe moderated approvals?
<cjohnston> it is moderated
<pleia2> people apply, we say "neat, what do you want to teach?"
<pleia2> then add them if they say something good
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> right.. im talkin about those who are already signed up to teach tho
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> yeah, we should invite them to join the team
<cjohnston> invite meaning? via wiki or via lp by adding them?
<cjohnston> sorry.. dont know if there is a right or a wrong and dont want to do wrong
<_marx_> mailing list
<pleia2> lp adding
<cjohnston> and make people mad
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> hey _marx_
<pleia2> they have to approve being added anyway :)
<_marx_> hey
<cjohnston> oh they do? ok
<pleia2> wait, they don't
<cjohnston> how goes _marx_
 * cjohnston confused
<_marx_> cold
<pleia2> I need to get back to work :(
<cjohnston> its 64*!
<cjohnston> ok pleia2
<_marx_> 35 here
<pleia2> I'd send an email out to everyone asking them to join the ubuntu-learning mailing list and lp team
<pleia2> er, instructors lp team :)
<cjohnston> now I have to collect email addresses :-P
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> _marx_: NC right?
<pleia2> need them anyway to remind them they applied for a spot that day ;)
<_marx_> cjohnston: yep
<cjohnston> hey my post made it onto planet finally
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> _marx_: my dad got some pictured from the mountain they are on.. i think he said 1 ft snow
<cjohnston> since they are down here for the holidays
<_marx_> yeah they had a bunch up in the mountains we only had 7" here
<cjohnston> mornin Pendulum
<cjohnston> Anyone know who nagendra is?
<Pendulum> hi cjohnston
<Pendulum> Ubuntu User Days got mentioned on UUPC :)
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: ping
<cjohnston> uupc?
<Pendulum> ubuntu uk podcast :)
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> Pendulum: how does the woman stuff? (I don't mean woman stuff like "woman stuff")
<Pendulum> ?
<cjohnston> ubuntu-women
<issyl0> Heh
<cjohnston> looks like issyl0 got the joke
<cjohnston> hehe
<issyl0> I did.
<issyl0> :P
<issyl0> ahem
<cjohnston> ?
<issyl0> No worries :)
<Pendulum> sorry, work stuff is being weird
<cjohnston> np
<Pendulum> (my jewish boss was unwrapping a package from a customer that was a Bible... we're not sure if it's something that's reference for something we're doing from them or not)
<cjohnston> uummmm
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> yep that qualifies as weird
<Pendulum> well it's a christian company (i don't know if they know she's jewish or not, probably not tbh)
<Pendulum> but no explanation, etc., just the book
<cjohnston> email for all.. hehe
<Pendulum> cjohnston: got sick of the questions about your IRC nick? :P
<pleia2> Pendulum: I think so, he stopped answering (I asked him this morning why the change ;))
<pleia2> no response!
<cjohnston> Pendulum: not yet
<Pendulum> haha
<cjohnston> you did? i missed it
<Pendulum> I meant, is that why you changed?
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> well.. its old..
<cjohnston> It should now be ENGPMcJ
<Pendulum> heh
<cjohnston> and then in a year ENGPMRNcJ
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> (and, yes, I managed to decode that)
<cjohnston> and maybe one day ENGPMCRNALCPIcJ or something
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> since it was basically all the letters after my name, just infront of my name
<Pendulum> at that point it might as well have been ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWZYZcJ ;)
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> Who is indigo again?
<cjohnston> mornin cprofitt
<cprofitt> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> Pendulum: you still around?
<cjohnston> or _marx_
<cprofitt> I am here... any assistance I can render?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: what's up?
<cjohnston> cprofitt: i need one of them to test something for me..
<cjohnston> Pendulum: https://edge.launchpad.net/~user-days-instructors
<cjohnston> does launchpad allow you to approve paul?
<cjohnston> cprofitt: did you get my email?
<cprofitt> I believe I did... and responded.
<cjohnston> are you indigo?
<cprofitt> yes
<Pendulum> it looks like it should, shall I go ahead and do so?
<cjohnston> yes please
<cjohnston> Pendulum: I just wanted to make sure it was setup right
<cjohnston> cprofitt: ok.. forgot who indigo was
<cjohnston> hehe
<cprofitt> indigo196 is the name I used when I was trying to obsfucate my real name...
<Pendulum> do you want me to approve cprofitt as well or wait for you to test _marx_ ? ;)
<cprofitt> I was invovled with a SS investigation
<cjohnston> if you can do it he can do it
<cjohnston> thats right
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> i knew I knew who it was, just wasnt able to put irc together with email
<cjohnston> heh
<cprofitt> cool.
<cprofitt> I need to sign my messages...
<cprofitt> Evolution does NOT use aliases propoerly IMHO
<cjohnston> I need to create a signature
<cprofitt> instead of responding via the email it was sent to it defaults to the default email account.
<cprofitt> which sucks
<cjohnston> gmail allows me to change it from my default to my ubuntu
<cjohnston> thank you Pendulum
<cjohnston> just wanted to make sure it worked
<cprofitt> Evolution in the previous version just used the alias or email that it had received the email on
<cjohnston> ic
<cprofitt> probably some minor setting to adjust
<cprofitt> http://www.lugor.org/joomla_www/
<cjohnston> I havent been able to teach myself to like evolution
<cprofitt> I have been playing with that recently though
<cprofitt> getting my LUG moved over to something a bit easier.
<cprofitt> http://lugor.org/
<cprofitt> that is the old one...
<cjohnston> cprofitt: your class I want to move earlier, not later  :-P
 * cjohnston gonna go eat lunch.. or figure out what to eat for lunch..
<cjohnston> bbiab
<pleia2> cprofitt: how are the kiddos? :)
 * nigel_nb yawns and waves
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: you called?
<nigel_nb> hello pleia2, cprofitt, and Pendulum :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: any thoughts on the logo?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: I think he then went off for food so not sure he's here
<pleia2> our schedule is pretty full, I'm thinking we need to start promoting soon! :)
<nigel_nb> my alarm kept ringing for like 2 hours, just got up
<Pendulum> pleia2: we were mentioned on the last UUPC :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: gimme time till tonight, I'll try to get something done 2morrow morning
<nigel_nb> was busy with office party and stuff
<pleia2> Pendulum: I saw, that's great :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: no rush :) I just wanted to ask
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I wouldn't have been busy, but I was the guy taking pictures so took hours to process and upload them
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I know how that goes :)
<nigel_nb> its crazy
<nigel_nb> I clicked 300 photos on each day
<nigel_nb> and there were 2 other cameras which I have to manage 2morrow
<nigel_nb> close to 1000 I guess
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: I'm going to need a favor from you
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: do you know nagendra?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: yep
<nigel_nb> mailed him today and he's confirmed that he'll take the session
<nigel_nb> you want his email id?
<cjohnston> he doesnt have a wiki page, so I couldnt contact him to send him the eMail I sent out today
<nigel_nb> I'll give u his email
<cjohnston> ok
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: what's up?
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: remember the screencasts
<Pendulum> yes
<nigel_nb> can voice over for one more
<Pendulum> sure
<Pendulum> i mean, i only have one right now
<nigel_nb> maco is kinda busy
<Pendulum> as long as it doesn't need to be done tonight, i can do it
<Pendulum> (tonight I go up to my parents' so will be on a train for hours :) )
<nigel_nb> after christmas
<Pendulum> yep
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: I'm hoping that we can get it ready before new year though, possible?
<Pendulum> today's my last day of work until the new year so once the immediately family stuff is done, I shouldn't have a problem :)
<nigel_nb> lucky you
<nigel_nb> its 11:21 pm, I'm i hour late for work
<nigel_nb> my boss still wants me in
<nigel_nb> which means I'll get to work at around 12 am
<nigel_nb> and I'm having a bad headache :(
<pleia2> aww :(
<cjohnston> We need to work on a design for the wiki page
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I envy you! You get to work from home, that would have been so awesome
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah, but I don't really get time off for the holidays
<nigel_nb> pleia2: me neither
<pleia2> cjohnston: nigel_nb is working on a logo
<cjohnston> ya
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I go to church directly from work with ID and all the works
 * nigel_nb just made a deal with his boss
<nigel_nb> I'm going in the morning at 5:30 a.m. instead of night
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: how bad is this http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4197256675/
<nigel_nb> pleia2: will elky be free enough to make one for us? I know she's nifty with gimp
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: better than I can do
<nigel_nb> it not a logo, its just text
<nigel_nb> we need a picture to go with it
<cjohnston> rebooting into winders..
 * cjohnston feels dirty
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: why?
<cjohnston> winders
<nigel_nb> no, i mean why are you booting into it
<cjohnston> sync iphone
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: hw many more people to give us topics?
<cjohnston> 2 i believe
<cjohnston> hellow said ask again next week
<nigel_nb> and nhandler_ ?
<cjohnston> havent talked to him
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: we could ask him to take something to with IRC probably
<cjohnston> thats a good idea
<nigel_nb> how to behave on IRC or something like that
<nigel_nb> nhandler: ping
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I pinged him here :P
<nhandler> nigel_nb: That would work
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> thats why i pinged here
<nhandler> nigel_nb: It doesn't really matter where you ping. I see them all ;)
<cjohnston> nhandler: nhandler cou couldnt do 2300utc could you?
<nigel_nb> nhandler: the omnipotent
<nhandler> cjohnston: What day of the week is this again?
<nigel_nb> is there a prize for giving inspiration for the most topics (right now my count is 2)
<nigel_nb> saturday
<nhandler> Why isn't it on the Fridge?
<cjohnston> no fridge access
<nhandler> And yes, 23:00 should work
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> we are trying to secure the schedule.. we talked earler about starting to promote it
<nhandler> cjohnston: Anyone can add stuff to the fridge calendar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<cjohnston> hmm
<nigel_nb> nhandler: the schedule is still tentative
<nigel_nb> isn't it better until we fixed it permanent and then put it up
<nhandler> nigel_nb: Yes, but just say Ubuntu User Day Jan X from Y-Z UTC
<nigel_nb> nhandler: even that is somewhat tentative, if we get more people, we'll extend
<cjohnston> adding now
<nigel_nb> ah, good :)
<nigel_nb> oh no, I need to get the logo ready then
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I give up, I'm gonna see if any of the art team can help
<cjohnston> sounds good
<nigel_nb> no response
<cjohnston> nhandler: how long does it take to appear on fridge?
<nigel_nb> issyl0: I see that you guys had fun at the meet up :)
<nhandler> cjohnston: It is there
<nigel_nb> s/guys/guys and gals ;)
<cjohnston> me no see
<issyl0> :)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: okay, the artwork team says "nigel_nb: these last days of the year are likely not a good time to ask for something like that"
<cjohnston> :-(
<nigel_nb> doctormo: how free are you before jan 1?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: and hello :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Most days are free, and namaste
<nigel_nb> doctormo: will you have time to make a logo for the ubuntu user days?
<doctormo> possible, what kind of logo do you guys need/
<doctormo> ?
<nigel_nb> something to highlight the usr
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: thoughts ^
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It's very important to get the requirements for the logo, the feel, the ideas and concepts etc.
<nigel_nb> okay, I'll try
<nigel_nb> we need whoever to feel that it is about teaching
<nigel_nb> about helping new users
<nigel_nb> people who are lost and need a sense of direction with ubuntu
<nigel_nb> something to highlight that its going to be about using ubuntu (rather than contributing)
<nigel_nb> pleia2, Pendulum, and cjohnston: I cud use some help here
<doctormo> But it's an event logo, rather than the project branding for the learning group sections.
<doctormo> So it's got to be a little more exciting, doesn't have to be as descriptive, just nice.
<nigel_nb> its like the ubuntu open week
<nigel_nb> the event will be repeated
<Pendulum> doctormo: yeah, it's an event (although hopefully will be a repeated one), aimed at new users
<Pendulum> specifically aimed at home-users (not business although there's been discussion that maybe some day we'll do one for businesses)
<nigel_nb> thanks Pendulum, I was running out of description
<Pendulum> doctormo: what else do you need to know?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: im not good at stuff like that
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> not artistic at all
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I hope the doc got enough ideas from me and Pendulum
<nigel_nb> where's lyz anyway, haven't seen her response
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> shes workin
<pleia2> at the car shop actually, my poor car
 * nigel_nb is shocked
<nigel_nb> u can respond from the carshop?
<pleia2> passenger side window fell off track while i was out grabbing lunch
<cjohnston> 3;3ouch
<nigel_nb> oops, thats bad
<pleia2> i am on my phone
<nigel_nb> irssi?
<pleia2> yeah, this is going to be expensive
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah
 * cjohnston wants to figure out how to make irssi a proxy
<nigel_nb> all you geeks :P
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> and?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: you're taking the car with you?
<nigel_nb> to CA
<pleia2> nigel_nb: nope
<nigel_nb> pleia2: so its not worth the trouble either.
<nigel_nb> get a motorbike and some warm clothes :P
<pleia2> hah, no
<nigel_nb> ;) try it Ca though, faster to rush through traffic..haha
<pleia2> me ex-husband was in chronic pain from a bike accident when he was young
<pleia2> has a fake hip
<pleia2> so, yeah, no thanks :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: far too scared
<nigel_nb> its time i took a photo of my bike and put it up
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: can you send me the link for that other screencast? (either now or tomorrow)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: will do
<nigel_nb> lemme hunt my logs for them
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: which one did I give you earlier? IRC with web or pidgin?
<Pendulum> web
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: http://rapidshare.com/files/318258862/IRCwithPidgin.mpeg
<Pendulum> ok, will grab it later
<Pendulum> thanks :)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: if u cant download it lemme know
<cjohnston> I need to go pick up the kiddies.. bbl
<nigel_nb> later cjohnston :)
<Pendulum> well it said right now that there were too many free downloaders trying to download, but i'm also at work so it's better that i try it tonight anyway
<nigel_nb> i'll upload it elsewhere even p o p e y had the same problem
<_marx_> nigel_nb: i'll have you another one in a bit
<nigel_nb> _marx_: yaay! :)
 * _marx_ been dealing w/govnt bureaucracy most of the day
<nigel_nb> _marx_: something to do with getting something done?
<nigel_nb> I'm guess snow?
<_marx_> nigel_nb: i also found a nice perl script that clears a users /home very handy to keep a fresh setup
<_marx_> nah appealing property tax evaluation
<nigel_nb> _marx_: now thats awesome
<nigel_nb> _marx_: even worse
<_marx_> i'll pack up the bits and pieces of that perl and send them to you
<nigel_nb> :)
<_marx_> it was in this issue of linux pro mag...
<_marx_> http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Issues/2009/107
 * nigel_nb goes to read the mag
<_marx_> the reboot/restore article, not available online that i could find
<nigel_nb> che
<nigel_nb> shucks
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: i'm heading out. i'll be on either really late for me tonight or tomorrow
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-24
<cjohnston> mornin
<popey> o/
<cjohnston> o?
<cjohnston> fail
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> hiya
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
<Pendulum> nigel_nb_: ping?
 * starcraftman waves hello to learning channel, seems he should do so more often.
<Pendulum> hiya starcraftman
<starcraftman> lo there
<cjohnston> hey starcraftman
<cjohnston> Pendulum: never ping starcraftman ;-)
<starcraftman> lol
<starcraftman> I don't know how I started that. >.>
<starcraftman> Must have been grumpy one day.
<starcraftman> and hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb_> Pendulum: pong
<Pendulum> heya nigel_nb_, did you end up uploading that file somewhere other than rapidshare or should I try there again?
<nigel_nb_> send me your email id in a pm
<nigel_nb_> will mail you
<nigel_nb_> Pendulum: sent
<nigel_nb_> :)
<nigel_nb_> Pendulum: I'm off to work, catch ya later
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: hey, did u get the mail?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: yep :)
<Pendulum> and I think i even remembered to download it ;)
<nigel_nb> great :)
<nigel_nb> I gotta go now
<nigel_nb> some stuff happening at work :)
<nigel_nb> catch ya later
<nigel_nb> merry christmas
<cjohnston> I know we have doctormo workin on a logo.. Did someone say that someone is working on a wiki page?
<doctormo> Aye
<pleia2> cjohnston: what needs to be changed about our wiki pages?
<cjohnston> The main page should provide more information
<pleia2> I don't think anyone is working on them
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> Okie..
<cjohnston> I'll see what I can work on
<cjohnston> Borrow a design from UOW prolly
<cjohnston> and see what I can make happen
<pleia2> cool
<cjohnston> Is anyone really up on the wiki if I have questions? I'm not that great with it
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: wanted to know somthing with the wiki?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: what the link to the image again?
<cjohnston> I was askin if anyone is good with the wiki if I run into issues
<nigel_nb> I did do some wiki work
<nigel_nb> i have a good idea
<nigel_nb> though I wont be around the whole time
<cjohnston> thats fine..
<nigel_nb> but if u really need help ;)
<nigel_nb> starcraftman is the man to ask
<cjohnston> cool..
<cjohnston> dont ping starcraftman
<nigel_nb> he's the wiki FG leader, he should know everything ;)
<nigel_nb> why can't I ping starcraftman ?
<nigel_nb> ;)
<starcraftman> I didn't do whatever they said!
<cjohnston> Cool.. Do you have the link to the image you created?
<nigel_nb> hold on
<nigel_nb> getting it
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> ty
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: cjohnston might want your wiki knowledge later on
<starcraftman> Oh I dunno about that, can't really just loan out knowledge like that.
<starcraftman> What if I end up needing it?
<cjohnston> lol
<starcraftman> maybe some sort of licensing deal. Or photocopying? I'll ponder it.
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4197256675/
<nigel_nb> later on you can replace this with what doctormo makes :)
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I just want a placeholder if nothing else for now
<nigel_nb> pleia2: will you be free saturday?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: ah :)
<starcraftman> so what ya doing cjohnston?
<nigel_nb> later then, I gotta pretend to work
<starcraftman> hehe, pretend
<doctormo> cjohnston: Where is this new page?
<cjohnston> starcraftman: trying to create a wiki page for user days
<cjohnston> doctormo: UserDays/main for now.. will be moved to UserDays after I get it looking ok..
<cjohnston> Wanna have a look?
<doctormo> I'll wait until you got it how you want it
<cjohnston> I'm open to suggestions
<cjohnston> uggh.. doing reports
<starcraftman> cjohnston: what was wrong with current userdays page?
<cjohnston> all it has is a scedule
<cjohnston> schedule
<cjohnston> it should have information about it
<starcraftman> link then? I can offer feedback :)
<cjohnston> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/main
<starcraftman> nice graphic
<starcraftman> we have rules?
<cjohnston> I copied from open week
<cjohnston> working on adjusting things
<cjohnston> Actually, the open week rules would apply to this also
<starcraftman> we had rules during openweek?
<starcraftman> hehehe
<starcraftman> cjohnston: oh and not using your old ff nick anymore?
<cjohnston> I think I'm gonna stay here.. why?
<cjohnston> you want it? ;-)
<cjohnston> starcraftman: where'd ya go?
<starcraftman> cjohnston: I dissapeared!
<starcraftman> Well ok, not really.
<cjohnston> lol
<starcraftman> and naw, just curious.
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> starcraftman: any thought on it
<starcraftman> hmmm? The page?
<cjohnston> ya
<starcraftman> looks good, got some uncreated pages to get to. What's the other languages section for, don't see a link to anything?
<cjohnston> There isnt yet..
<cjohnston> There has been talk of doing one in spanish, so I am going to put something in there about getting with us to set one up..
<cjohnston> pleia2: do we have a goal of how often we would like to do UUDs?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I would think once a cycle is a good way to start
<Pendulum> at least for ones like the one we're doing now
<cjohnston> pleia2 Pendulum _marx_ please take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/main - feedback please.. feel free to add / change
<cjohnston> links dont work yet ^^
<Pendulum> probably add in more if we have more specialised ones (like a Spanish one or a business based one)
<starcraftman> business based?
<Pendulum> starcraftman: AlanBell thought it'd be a good idea to eventually do one aimed at businesses
<Pendulum> (which I agree is a good idea)
<cjohnston> got a call.. bbl
<starcraftman> Pendulum: I see, well if there's an audience. I always thought businesses hired people to do seminars, IRC is well IRC.
<Pendulum> I think he was thinking of small businesses
<starcraftman> ah, right, k
<AlanBell> who me?
<AlanBell> ah yes, smallish businesses
<AlanBell> it would need promotion, can't see why it wouldn't work though
<AlanBell> I think the open week stuff is massively under-promoted as it is
<doctormo> Aye
<AlanBell> just realised I could subscribe to the mailing list without joining the launchpad group
<AlanBell> however could someone have a look at the proposed members, there is a queue of 19 people stacked up
<cjohnston> what group AlanBell
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-learning/+members#proposed
<AlanBell> not entirely sure what membership would get me now as the mailing list on launchpad doesn't appear to be the active one
<cjohnston> I believe pleia2 was saying to go down from learning and classroom lists to just one
<cjohnston> other than you i dont recognize any of the names
<Pendulum> *giggles* I love the fact that I can request to join a launchpad team and then approve my own request
<cjohnston> lmao
<cjohnston> thats awesome
<cjohnston> you can prolly also make yourself admin
<Pendulum> (~user-days-instructors)
<Pendulum> i'll check
<cjohnston> ya.. i got the emails
<cjohnston> that was quite funny
<cjohnston> thans for the laugh
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> hehe
<Pendulum> and now i'm admin :)
<cjohnston> i see that
<AlanBell> ah, I was wondering how you got approved after I applied Pendulum!
<cjohnston> your admin^2
<Pendulum> AlanBell: for?
<AlanBell> for the launchpad group
<AlanBell> unless I am having american date format fail
<Pendulum> which launchpad group?
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-learning
<Pendulum> yeah, I assume I got approved for that quickly beause pleia2 was around when I joined and I was already involved in organizing the user days
<AlanBell> oh, so you didn't approve yourself for that one
<Pendulum> no
<cjohnston> no.. she approved herself for user-days-instructors
<Pendulum> (all in the last 5 minutes)
<Pendulum> and then made myself admin :)
<cjohnston> she's good like that
<Pendulum> it's hard work, but some one has to do it :P
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> Pendulum: any thought on stuff to add the the page?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: you've changed the one thing i thought of earlier already so i'll look at it again, but I don't think so right now
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> AlanBell: im borrowing your wiki work
<AlanBell> cjohnston: which wiki work?
 * AlanBell is surprised anything he did on a wiki works
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/JoiningIn  - atleast your edit
<AlanBell> oh, the only bit I did was change the IRC webchat link so that it doesn't include a nick
<AlanBell> that was to avoid loads of people joining and all being called openweekX
<cjohnston> hehehe
<AlanBell> they all joined and said "so what happens here, what is going on" type questions
<Pendulum> I remember that
<AlanBell> and everyone kept shouting at them because they didn't realise it was separate people
<Pendulum> see, I figured it was separate people, but I did feel like obviously somewhere the explanation wasn't good enough
<AlanBell> it took me all week to find out where they were coming from
<cjohnston> lol
<AlanBell> I asked a few of them and they were totally unable to explain how they got there
<Pendulum> *nods*
<pleia2> too many pleia2:s
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> aww, sorry!
 * Pendulum hugs pleia2 
<cjohnston> starcraftman: dont ping pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs Pendulum 
<pleia2> no I'm kidding :)
<cjohnston> never ping starcraftman
 * cjohnston cant get into his email
<pleia2> I can never get into starcraftman's email either
<Pendulum> neither can I... inconvenient of him, eh? ;)
<pleia2> yeah, putting a password on his account, sheesh
<cjohnston> my email.. not starcraftman lol
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> oops.. i pinged starcraftman
<cjohnston> everyone, dont forget to take dessert to your local fire station... hehe
<cjohnston> ;-)
<pleia2> cjohnston: I assume you're going to move UserDays/main to UserDays?
<pleia2> I think it looks great, you should :)
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> okie.. moving
<cjohnston> Now we need to start promoting
<cjohnston> It's in the fridge calendar already
<cjohnston> pleia2: you can post on fridge right?
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> but nhandler can
<Pendulum> well we need someone to blog about it first before it can go on the fridge, right?
 * cjohnston is working on a blog post
<pleia2> so we should write an announcement and send it to ubuntu-news-team and our mailing list
<pleia2> we can blog too
<pleia2> but -news-team is the proper place to submit :)
<pleia2> I'll blog about it in a week or so too
 * pleia2 seeks food
<starcraftman> huh? who what? Something wrong with my email?
<starcraftman> stuff always happening when I eat.
<starcraftman> oh hehe
<cjohnston> heh
 * cjohnston sucks at writing
<starcraftman> cjohnston: why? blog post got ya down?
<cjohnston> ya
 * starcraftman never quite got whole blogging thing.
<cjohnston> sometimes im good at it, others im not
<starcraftman> if ya don't feel inspired to, do it another time.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-25
<nigel_nb> hello everyone
<nigel_nb> pleia2: around?
<pleia2> merry christmas, nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> thank you, that was way too fast a response ;)
<pleia2> read this today, very interesting: http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/go-thataway-google-maps-india-learns-to.html
<nigel_nb> pleia2: that is awesome
<nigel_nb> helps when driving long distance though I tend not to
<nigel_nb> that sign post is taken from Bangalore
<pleia2> :)
<nigel_nb> its a language even I dont understand
<nigel_nb> this entire zoo of a city is filled with boards only in local language
<pleia2> interesting
<nigel_nb> lemme try out going to church with that one ;)
<nigel_nb> did u get the card btw?
<pleia2> not yet!
<pleia2> brb phone
<pleia2> nigel_nb: did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays ? cjohnston used your logo :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I know, I saw
<nigel_nb> I can't be online all the time
<nigel_nb> but I can read logs all the time ;)
<pleia2> ah ok :)
<nigel_nb> they pinged you a lot lol
<nigel_nb> the "dont ping X" game is played often in bt channel
<pleia2> yeah
<nigel_nb> you end up getting pinged by everyone asking why not
<pleia2> oh, how go the edits from the course creation course?
<nigel_nb> didn't touch
<nigel_nb> I've been surprisingly busy this week
 * pleia2 nods
<nigel_nb> pleia2: is it just for me? there seems to be a while line next to the logo
<nigel_nb> someone wrong with markup?
<cjohnston> howdy
<nigel_nb> hey cjohnston :)
<nigel_nb> got the kid to sleep?
 * cjohnston at work
<cjohnston> I have about 1 million kids tonight, and no, the arent asleep
<nigel_nb> I made something even more childish :p
<nigel_nb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4212437548/in/photostream/
<nigel_nb> anyway, the logo seems to have some gray line after it?
<nigel_nb> is it only for me...? I mean the one on the wiki
<cjohnston> I have a grey bar where the text is
<cjohnston> the second logo is too hard to read imho
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> wait, I'll correct the grey bar
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> the only thing i see grey is supposed to be grey
<nigel_nb> okay, then my fault
<nigel_nb> i'm off to church
<nigel_nb> later then
<nigel_nb> merry christmas :)
<cjohnston> cya
<cjohnston> bbiaf
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Bengali is the local languag you were talking about?
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
<nigel_nb> heya cjohnston and Pendulum
<nigel_nb> merry christmas
<cjohnston> merry christmas to you too nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: my christmas is almost over
<nigel_nb> haven't had this much fun in like years
<nigel_nb> and that too away from family
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> though I suspect my entire body is gonna ache for a week after this
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: how many more people to give us names?
<nigel_nb> I mean topic names
<cjohnston> 2 I believe
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-26
<cjohnston> nope.. just Jellow
<cjohnston> Hellow
<nigel_nb> oh, hey pleia2 :)
<Sagaci> does this channel and it's service have anything to do with the ubuntu certified professional courwe
<Sagaci> course*
<cjohnston> Sagaci: no it does not.. Sorry.
<pleia2> cjohnston: for reference, it's #ubuntu-training that folks want for certified stuff
<pleia2> not sure how useful it would be to them since work isn't really done there often, but that is the right channel :)
<cjohnston> oh cool... :-)
 * cjohnston wants to get certified.. anyone got some money to get me certified?
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> how was your christmas?
<pleia2> calm :)
<pleia2> yours?
<cjohnston> uneventful.. the way I like it.. the kids enjoyed getting gifts. the grandparents enjoyed spending time with the kids.. what more can I ask for? oh ya... a nap would have been nice
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> how old are your kids?
<cjohnston> my daughter is 4 and my boy will be 2 next month
<pleia2> cool
<nigel_nb> hey everyone :)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum and pleia2, hope you both had a great Christmas :)
<cjohnston> doctormo: ping
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-27
<hypnotis1> I have trouble. ibus don't work well in java application,like freemind. java version 1.6.0_15 64bit,ubuntu x86_64
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> hypnotis1: tis isn't a support channel. Please give #ubuntu a try. :-)
<hypnotis1> OK
<doctormo> Everyone have a good boxing day?
<cjohnston> hey doctormo !
<cjohnston> uggh.. missed him again.. lol
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: so how about the topic forestpiskie gave you?
<cjohnston> ask hellow
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: ok
<_marx_> nigel_nb: did you get my email?
<nigel_nb> _marx_: yep.
<nigel_nb> was away from computer on sunday
<nigel_nb> will check the audio out 2morrow morning
<_marx_> ok
<nigel_nb> _marx_: did u get the part where your wife asked if u were taking out the garbage?
<_marx_> nah, that was one that was deleted ;)
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> _marx_: i have a mic at home that clips to the collar so its a lot more easier
<nigel_nb> later folks, gotta work
 * _marx_ tried one of those too, it picks up body movement noise
#ubuntu-learning 2011-01-01
<jimmyzasdf>  can i turn off the feature which asks for my password whenever i change a system setting?
